
President Trump Names Scott Gottlieb as the Next FDA Commissioner - dbcooper
https://endpts.com/reuters-scott-gottlieb-will-soon-be-named-fda-commissioner-what-now/
======
dbcooper
STAT News background on Gottlieb:

[https://www.statnews.com/2017/03/10/scott-gottlieb-fda-
donal...](https://www.statnews.com/2017/03/10/scott-gottlieb-fda-donald-
trump/)

